# APM/ACPI Kernelprobleme

## elefantenfloh

Hallo,

trotz mehrfacher Versuche bekomme ich weder APM noch ACPI Unterstützung zum laufen.

apmd und acpid Pakete sind installiert. Im Kernel ist entweder APM oder ACPI Unterstützung einkompiliert. Trotzdem erhalte ich beim booten die Fehlermeldung, dass APM bzw. ACPI Unterstützung nicht im Kernel ist.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie dieses Problem zu lösen ist?

ef

----------

## cyc

auf anhieb würde ich sagen die kernel-konfiguration stimmt nicht. überprüfe nochmal die apm/apci optionen

----------

## spyro

ich hab ein anderes problem. und zwar geht mein rechner nicht aus wenn ich ihn runterfahre. das doof  :Smile: 

hab apm im kernel drin.

irgendwelche ideen ?

.spyro

----------

## hakan

Kann mir mal einer kurz erklären, was ACPI eigentlich genau ist?

Ich kenne bis jetzt nur APM (Advanced Power Management). Habt ihr das mit eincompiliert?

----------

## spyro

Ein Thread zu dem thema reicht imo. nehm wir doch den.

.spyro

----------

